# Campagnolo 50th anniversary group anyone got for sale?



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

i wanna put it on my Schwinn Paramount 50th limited edition.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

They come up on ebay fairly often...I think 15,000 were made. 

Oschner has a a low numbered one for $4,000:
http://www.ochsnerusa-store.com/products.php?cat=4







warriorbikes said:


> i wanna put it on my Schwinn Paramount 50th limited edition.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you 
yea i was looking for someting a little cheaper than that.
but like you said it is a low number


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I got one, half tempted to sell it

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2556644#poststop


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

dude if you are going to sell it let me know.
i am really looking for a group and my collection is just missing that.
emailme 
we can talk more 
[email protected]


----------



## skesling (Apr 27, 2010)

*50th with corkscrew and nutcracker*

So I'm wondering what the value of my 50th anniversary group along with my gold corkscrew and nutcracker would be?


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess it all goes down to what number group you have and what condition the group is in. Are you looking in to selling it?


----------



## skesling (Apr 27, 2010)

*actually two*

I would have to check the numbers because one is Italian and the other is English. The Italian is on a cinelli that I restored and had painted by cyclart and the second one is my sons still in the case. I know I was jealous when his number was lower than mine but hey it's all in the family. I'll check when I get home for the numbers. The set on the cinelli was ridden one time, 12 o'clock midnight turn of the century.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

hahah nice.....
sounds like you guys have some nice bikes.
yea let me know and you can email me if you like 
[email protected]
where are you located?


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I think the trouble with these groupsets is that they're never 'on sale'. I've been on the look out for nearly a decade and have never seen a new unused one for anything under $3,000 and often they're a lot more. 

One came up locally (New Zealand) about 6 mnths back and I grabbed it at $3,500. In a way I semi regret it as it's such a large amount of $$$ for something you don't actually use, just look at. 

Yet in another way I'm really glad it's in my cupboard. Luckily for me it has a braze on front mech and none of my frames do, so the temptation to actually mount it is easily resisted as it'd involve yet another custom frame.

In the back of my mind I have three possible plans a) sell for a profit - probably never will, b) wait until my 50th birthday in 9 yrs time and put it on another sweet custom c) give it to my son.

I'd really like to go for c) but I can see b) happening. Guess I should really buy another two, one for my daughter and one for me to use. Just need to find $8k!!! Might just as well get me some of them nut crackers.


----------



## Biancotti78 (May 16, 2011)

*Campagnolo 50th Anniversary Group Set for sale*

I've decided to sell my campagnolo 50th anniversay group set if anyone is interested. Is complete set except, non 50th anniversay derailer, but still campagnolo. Any queries, let me know


----------

